# Tarpon everywhere, but I cannot get the hook to set



## NaCl H2O addict

Boyz

Transplanted Texan currently living in Port of Spain Trinidad. Always done my fishing on the Texas coast, and never targeted Tarpon. Outside my back door I can go bank fishing and there are always tarpon there. I have little to no access for live bait and they will not even sniff dead bait. Going to try catching some crabs today and put them on a circle hook. Here is the meat of the question for the experts. These fish are very receptive to top waters, I am throwing super spooks and other poppers and they love it. Over the last month I have gotten probably 100 strikes, 20 hook ups, and 0 landed. It just seems that the treble hooks do not penetrate their mouths. Switched a lure out to #8 circle hooks and strikes remained the same, but the number of hook ups fell to 0. Do not hate, but last week on the full moon it turned into a wide open bite around 8pm and there were 6 foot tarpon crashing bait within 2 feet of me. My wife says she is going to lose faith in my skills and cut me off from my fishing budget if I can't land one soon, any advice?

Thx
NaCL H20


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Try using the lightest topwater you can find. Try switching the trebles out with J hooks.


----------



## 24Buds

Oh to have your problems! LOL

I have no answer, but I would love to see pics! Best of luck!


----------



## flatscat1

NaCl H2O addict said:


> Boyz
> 
> Transplanted Texan currently living in Port of Spain Trinidad. Always done my fishing on the Texas coast, and never targeted Tarpon. Outside my back door I can go bank fishing and there are always tarpon there. I have little to no access for live bait and they will not even sniff dead bait. Going to try catching some crabs today and put them on a circle hook. Here is the meat of the question for the experts. These fish are very receptive to top waters, I am throwing super spooks and other poppers and they love it. Over the last month I have gotten probably 100 strikes, 20 hook ups, and 0 landed. It just seems that the treble hooks do not penetrate their mouths. Switched a lure out to #8 circle hooks and strikes remained the same, but the number of hook ups fell to 0. Do not hate, but last week on the full moon it turned into a wide open bite around 8pm and there were 6 foot tarpon crashing bait within 2 feet of me. My wife says she is going to lose faith in my skills and cut me off from my fishing budget if I can't land one soon, any advice?
> 
> Thx
> NaCL H20


They make a topwater called a High Roller (the large size, with small propeller) that is designed largely for Tarpon. They come with solid hooks and are not cheap, but I would order a couple online. I normally throw flies at Tarpon, but I have had them whack the High Rollers too.


----------



## marc

Try taking off the hooks and adding a decent size circle that trails a few inches behind the lure. Use cable or heavy mono to attach it to the back of the lure. Reel through the strike. Don't set the hook.


----------



## RedFly

Take off all the hooks. Thread the leader through the nose of the lure, then through the first hook location, then through the rear hook location. Then tie a good sharp hook to the leader. This way when you hook up, the hook will stay tight but the lure will slide up the leader away from the fish as it shakes. I'm jealous! Take pictures


----------



## Bill C

I think it was Curtiss that was rigging lures with the circle hook in front of the lure. You might look through his old posts to see if you can find his examples of rigging that way.


----------



## Coconut Groves

Do yourself a big favor and go out with a guide there that will show you the ropes. Send me a PM and I'll send you the name and number of one that goes between Trinidad and Tobago. I've fished with him and he is an excellent tarpon guide. He has good rates too.

You should take up fly fishing with the fish that close. A 1/0 chartreuse tarpon toad in the right spot would probably do the trick. One of those rigs above gave me a headache trying to figure it out!


----------



## Capt. Chris

*Sharp hooks*

We put single j hooks on topwaters for tarpon. The most important thing is to sharpen your hooks. Right out of the package most hooks could use a little sharpening. Check and resharpen them often. If it wont dig in to your thumb nail at a 45 degree angle it is not sharp enough. Setting the hook on a tarpon is alot like trying to set a hook in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Wompam

Had the same problem a few years back, we ended up going to a heavier rod so we could get a good hook set, I think we ended up catching them on a rod comparable to a hp slam mag by Waterloo. Try 51 & 52 mirrolures also.


----------



## CHARLIE

Circle hooks are the answer. None of this "setting the hook" stuff just let it tighten up and he's on (big circle hook) Last weekend picture


----------



## Charlie2

*Circle Hooks*



CHARLIE said:


> Circle hooks are the answer. None of this "setting the hook" stuff just let it tighten up and he's on (big circle hook) Last weekend picture


X2. Circles are the way to go, but even with them, expect some ' premature releases' due to the fish's hard mouth. C2


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Hookset-- thats your problem*

After I learned this most basic of principles, Success went up dramatically, tarpon engulf a lure, if you will put a wide gap circle on the FRONT of your plug (just attach with split ring) and let the fish come tight (don't jerk) you will likely hook 75% of your fish, as the fish runs going away, you will hook em - braid with a good strike drag and hang on.

The jerk on one end trying to jerk the fish on the other end is your biggest enemy.


----------



## Charlie2

*Circle Hooks*

Good info. Thanks! C2


----------



## [email protected]

that tarpon will throw any hook not set in the top 1/4 (or less) of his / her mouth. circle hooks are designed to set in the corner of the fishes mouth. on a tarpon, this will not result in a hookup, or, if by luck, you snag one in the corner, he will throw the hook at some jump. fish live bait. do not set the hook. let the fish do all the work. when the fish rises to jump, your line will begin to go away from you, with no drag screaming. be prepared to lunge toward the fish. this is called "bowing to the king" resist the temptation to set the hook. try holding the rod with one hand, and act as though you are conducing an orchestra. at some point, you will learn this finesse art of angling. it works.
[email protected]


----------



## Bruce J

As some others have said, you've gotta throw a fly at those fish! Since the fly has virtually no mass other than the hook itself, it's easier for the hook to find a home and stay put (no heavy plug or bait is in the way). 

Fly fishing gear ain't cheap, particularly for heavy/quality gear that can handle a tarpon. Expect to spend a minimum of $500 or up to $1500 or so if you want some higher end gear. But, if you've got such a great tarpon fishery there, you'd catch more tarpon on fly in a few days than most catch in their lives.

Oh, and I could probably make myself available for local casting lessons!


----------



## Tarponchaser

With braided line you can stick any hook into a tarpons mouth.... it may not stay in wild jumps and will likely staighten out since you can not follow it.

Take the advice on changing hooks but use braid.

TC


----------

